# Official KS ADBA Show Pics & More...



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright so as most of you know I went to the KS ADBA show with my boy Odie this past weekend, btw he did an OUTSTANDING job, he was so good inthe ring, he just kept lookin at the judges like why you following me, you are supposed to be giving me some love  Odie took home a 2nd on Sat. and a 1st on Sun. Missy, brought home a 3rd on Sat. Loretta's Hero, who is two days older than Odie, took home 1st on Sat and 2nd on Sun, so she and I are not tied for points in the pups age class. Megan (SGH) took Helena and entered her in Judge's CHoice, Helena was so polite, such a good girl, Megan also got to show Loretta's Lark for her in the 18 to 24 mo. class but got shut out. 
Loretta's 5 yr. old bitch Asker brought home a 2nd on Sun. I know that Lance, brought home ribbons with Charlie as well, just not sure what his winnings were, and Lucy got shut out as well. No worries itwas an awesome weekend and I had a total blast. Megan's aunt and family were so very nice and opened her home to not 1 but 6 bulldogs, all of whom stayed crated, Odie is the only one who got to sleep out of his crate at night cuase he sleeps with me and never moves 
Here are our adventures 

Loretta playing with Hero and Asker at Megan's aunts house, none of our dogs knew what to think of such lush green grass  - 








Asker checkin out what odie was doing - 








Hero and Odie playing, they are such good friends for now, lol -
















Odie playing with Missy - 








Missy checkin out the yard - 
















They are two peas in a pod, I swear, lol - 









This starts our day on Sat. at the show, from left to right, Helena, Odie and Missy - 








Megan's future jr. Handler  - 








This little boy got 3rd place on Sat in Jr. Handler's - 








This little boy got 2nd, I couldn't get the 1st place winner fast enough, lol - 








Loretta pushing the Zach man around while Goo gets pics  - 








These are all Judge's Choice on Sat.
Is dark but a really gorgeous brindle guy - 
















Grrrrr it took me forever to figure out Yvonne's camera, sorry these are blurry, but here is Andrew and his debut with Helena - 








And my FAVE dog ever, Troy the handsome, love this dog he is just too awesome - 
















This little pup was way to cute and full of fire - 








This blue guy was really nice lookin, nearly pulled the girl owner down but her man saved her, lol - 








Shortcake, sweet girl - 








Miss Helena - 








I loved this dogs face - 








The Zach man chillin in his stroller, bein a good boy - 








This little girl was amazing, I loved her color, markings and attitude - 
















Brent giving Shortcake some love - 









It was time for me to be in the holding area so I didn't get who won JC on Sat, but here is Odie and Hero in their debut at the KS show - 
















Hero - 
















Look at this butt lmaooo - 








I LUBSSSS this boy - 









Here is YAHHOO's Lucy, who is also Odie's full sister - 








The other girls in the 4 to 6 mo. female class on Sat. - 
















Gotta love it when you can pick your bulldog up, lol -








Here are Hero and Odie on Sat with their ribbons - 








I love this pic, he was soooo tired and I have proof - 








Hero with his 1st place ribbon - 








And Hero in for Best Puppy - 
























This girl had such a sweet face - 








And I loved this girls face - 








Hero again - 









More to come, please do not comment til I am done, lol, thanks


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Megan in the holding area with Lark - 








Ray lovin on his girl - 








Love this dogs face as well - 








Ray stackin his girl, this is a great pic - 








Megan doin the ring with Lark - 








Love this pic, Megan looks bored, lmaooo - 








Shortcake - 








This was a nice lookin buckskin but the handler had her stretched funny - 








Megan giving Lark some love - 








Really nice little tri girl - 








Awesome brindle bitch, she gets more gorgeous everytime I see her lol - 









Now PLEASE tell my dog this is not a lounge show, omg he is such an exabitionist, like his mom - 
















The judge checkin Missy out - 
























This was the next morning, I was so hot and tired after I showed her we packed up and left - 
Missy with her 3rd place ribbon under judge Sam Villani - 









And on to Sunday's show, here is Odie and I in the ring under judge James Rogers - 
















Odie got 1st on Sunday so here we are in the holding area for Best Puppy - 
















He was like whatever mom, I'm tired, lmaooo - 








Seee he was exhausted, lol - 








Here I am in the ring with Missy, she got shut out on Sun. Judge said she had too straight of a stifle, so we gotta work on this, lol - 
































And Loretta in the holding area and ring with Asker, who took 2nd on Sun. - 








Asker, who also happens to be Lark's mom and Hero's Grandma - 
















One of the other bitches in Asker's class - 
















Mona with her bitch, she got 1st - 









And on our way home we stopped at the OK/KS state line and took these pics - 

















Ok that is all, I am soooo very proud of my boy for doing his best, he is so awesome, I can't wait for Nationals in Oct. If anyone has pics to add, Megan, then please do so  Hugs to all


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics Tye!!I'm loving that black dog with the white face in the first round of pics.Are you sporting Doc Martins up there?lol
Congrats again!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Great pics!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shoot yeah girl, is waht I usually wear when I show dogs, was just tooooo hot on Sun. I couldn't do it, I love those things they are steel toe too so it doesn't hurt when I get smashed by dog feet or claws, lmaooo. Yeah that black and white girl was one of my faves 

Thank you Aireal  Hugs


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

good job you guys! congrats on the wins, that little odie/goober is a stud...:clap: i want an odie-graph...hahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

LMAOOOO Davo, an Odie-graph, we may do that when he CHs out  I couldn't be more proud, even if he hadn't of gotten anything, he was so well behaved in the ring, such a lover and totally spoilt, I had him out for a bit on Sun, chillin in my lap and you've seen the other pic of him all laid out in my lap, I was tellin him on Sunday he is gettin to big, some guy walks by and says "That pup is wayyyy to comfy and maybe just a bit spoilt" I laughed and agreed, but he's my boy and I lubs him, I wanna enjoy all the puppiness I can


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like yall had a good time  awesommeee


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes ma'am, the next show is Nationals in Cleburne first weekend in Oct. You should come visit and meet a lot of the people on this forum  I love goin to the shows, awesome people there with awesome dogs


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I would love to. Still working on Kandi's walking on a leash in public skills, though. She is a wild thing at times. If I figure my finances out, though, I might have to take a road trip.  we will see. Sounds like a good time, though.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

That's only 2 hours away from me, also.. Dang. HAH


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pics. We might be buying another house in a year or so. I can't wait. I can have all the dogs I want hahaaaaa.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I would love to. Still working on Kandi's walking on a leash in public skills, though. She is a wild thing at times. If I figure my finances out, though, I might have to take a road trip.  we will see. Sounds like a good time, though.





PRSweetKandi said:


> That's only 2 hours away from me, also.. Dang. HAH


lol that's why I suggested it,  And all dogs must be crated at these shows, the only time they are to be let out is to go potty or be in the ring, her leash manners wouldn't matter here, lol. But keep workin on it. There is no nose to nose of dogs that don't know each other, you know your dog but you don't know weveryone else's, lol. I had to learn that the hard way, is why I am saying  And you can camp or get a motel room, whichever you prefer. Hugs would be awesome for ya to come see a real dog show, and I mean that with a lot of respect to the other registries 



Mach0 said:


> Nice pics. We might be buying another house in a year or so. I can't wait. I can have all the dogs I want hahaaaaa.


Woo hooo Freddie that would be awesome, y'all are gonna move down this way right so I can help and y'all can save money  Hugs


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

HAHA Well, Kandi is registered with UKC and not ADBA. So, I suppose we would never know what it was like hands on... I suppose that's what I get when I come into something and have to learn from experience. Live learn and adapt! (that's going to be my new motto


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmmmm you may ask but she may be ADBA registerable, but I am not totally sure. Maybe post a question and see if someone could help you with that, but you can always put her in Jr. Handler's with a child under 12 or in Judge's Choice  And that's a great motto, i am 35 years old and learn something new everyday.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol that's why I suggested it,  And all dogs must be crated at these shows, the only time they are to be let out is to go potty or be in the ring, her leash manners wouldn't matter here, lol. But keep workin on it. There is no nose to nose of dogs that don't know each other, you know your dog but you don't know weveryone else's, lol. I had to learn that the hard way, is why I am saying  And you can camp or get a motel room, whichever you prefer. Hugs would be awesome for ya to come see a real dog show, and I mean that with a lot of respect to the other registries
> 
> Woo hooo Freddie that would be awesome, y'all are gonna move down this way right so I can help and y'all can save money  Hugs


LOL I love my 4 seasons. Idk


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha we have four seasons here too  Plus it never gets as cold here as it does up there


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Heck yea!I hate cold weather.That would be all I needed to hear to make a move.lol


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics Tye! FYI Asker is 6 years old. Oh my goodness, I knew I was big always been a big girl but I really look huge in those pictures. I"ve already lost 27 lbs tho so now I've got to work harder and lose some more! I guess I better get busy on that since I know you'll have that camera at Nationals. I'll see you then. Thanks for being a road buddy. Had such a great time.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great Pics Tye, where did you host yours? Generally I right click on the pic on facebook and open it in a new tab and then copy/paste it for the image code. But with facebooks new changes it looks like I may have to reupload all them to photobucket because FB isn't giving me the choice to open the link in a new tab. ARGGG!!!!!!!!! FB is starting to really anger me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Tye!!!!! Glad you all had fun, I wanna go out and visit Megan


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Heck yea!I hate cold weather.That would be all I needed to hear to make a move.lol


hahaha right Lisa, is all I need to hear, no cold for this white girl 



rosesandthorns said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Tye! FYI Asker is 6 years old. Oh my goodness, I knew I was big always been a big girl but I really look huge in those pictures. I"ve already lost 27 lbs tho so now I've got to work harder and lose some more! I guess I better get busy on that since I know you'll have that camera at Nationals. I'll see you then. Thanks for being a road buddy. Had such a great time.


I knew she was 6, just lettin everyone know she is in the 5 and older class. I think you look fabulous and it's ok, lookin at the pics from Sunday I need to tone up as well so i don't look so fat in mine either, but yeah get on it and i can't wait to see you at Nationals. I had a blast, course I always enjoy hanging out wiuth you 



Shes Got Heart said:


> Great Pics Tye, where did you host yours? Generally I right click on the pic on facebook and open it in a new tab and then copy/paste it for the image code. But with facebooks new changes it looks like I may have to reupload all them to photobucket because FB isn't giving me the choice to open the link in a new tab. ARGGG!!!!!!!!! FB is starting to really anger me.


They came straight from FB, all I do is right click on the picture and use the properties http code, then come here and open that little mountain lookin icon in the post above and erase the http already there and poaste the http from FB and waaaa laaaa. Is the easiest way for me to do it 



kg420 said:


> Great pics Tye!!!!! Glad you all had fun, I wanna go out and visit Megan


OMG Krystal, Goo is the best, you gotta come down and hang with us sometime, course we all may be coming to see you first  And thank you.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like everyone had fun! 

How old was that puppy being shown? don't they have to be 4 months and older to show or is there not an age limit? Sorry..


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome pics. Nationals just a month away! :woof: Can't wait. Whats even better is no road trip for me. I is broke! Looking forward to meeting everybody. Just look for the midget; thats me! lol.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Woo Hoo!! Congrats on all the wins everyone!! Great pictures!!


Don't make me slap both of yall (Tye and Loretta), neither one of you is heavy!! You both look GREAT!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> Looks like everyone had fun!
> 
> How old was that puppy being shown? don't they have to be 4 months and older to show or is there not an age limit? Sorry..


it's always a blast Roo for sure  The little one, I believe she was just under 4 mo. but in Judge's Choice they can be under 4 mo. but not by much. For it to be for points they must be 4 mo of age. 



SideKick said:


> Awesome pics. Nationals just a month away! :woof: Can't wait. Whats even better is no road trip for me. I is broke! Looking forward to meeting everybody. Just look for the midget; thats me! lol.


OOOO I can't wait, this will be my first Nationals to go too, but I go to Cleburne every year. Gonna be a blast. Hahaha well you can't miss me, i am the tallest chick there generally. PLus ya know what I look like, lol at midget.



LadyRampage said:


> Woo Hoo!! Congrats on all the wins everyone!! Great pictures!!
> 
> Don't make me slap both of yall (Tye and Loretta), neither one of you is heavy!! You both look GREAT!!!


Thanks so much Stacia, i am truely pleased with my boy, omg he is so very spoilt but I love him. And wait til you see the pics that Megan has of us and I'm in my bikini with my fat roll all hanging over  Not heavy just need to tone it up  HUgs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx for sharing! Some good lookin dogs out


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Holly, there were some nice lookin bulldogs for sure, just wish I hadn't been so tired, I would've taken more pics, I didn't even get any of YAHHOO's Charlie, such a sweet boy. Ahh well Nationals is coming, I will be on my game then


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok let's try some pics! 
Someone was cranky about the ride to the show!









Andrew and Helena in the holding area for judges choice









Dog in JC class



























We told her she won shhh! lol









After the show activities!
Here is me and Tye being "gangsta" 

























Andrew and me rippin it up on the sea doo!










Zach discovers sand 


















Missy checks out the pump













































Helena was the only dog to enter the pool


















i like the wet pawprints here 


















Me and Tye!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Goo these really did turn out great  Love that action shot of Odie chasing Missy. And Missy was actually freaked out about the floats in the pool


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fantastic pics!! Thank you for sharing. I was looking forward to these. Odie looks awesome as always.  Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Shanna, he was such a good boy in the ring, I was so proud  Hugs


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like lots of fun! Wish I coulda been there w y'all 

Congrats out there!!!

And I see u was getting ur sexy on w all dat bending over tye...what u was trying to "impress" the judges?  :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Looks like lots of fun! Wish I coulda been there w y'all
> 
> Congrats out there!!!
> 
> And I see u was getting ur sexy on w all dat bending over tye...what u was trying to "impress" the judges?  :woof:


You need to come visit us for a show, best time y ou'll ever have I promise  and thank you, I was really proud fo my boy. hahaha not really sexy just hot and I am 5'10" I have to bend over to stack the dogs, but I did wear the shirt on purpose, lmaooo Hopin somebody noticed, lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

looks like you guys had a blast :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

We did Aubrey, I always tell everyone if you get a chance even if you don't have a game dog, to go to a ADBA show, they are always so much fun


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i might have to go check one out then :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You totally should, is a great way to meet some awesome dogs and awesome people.  Holly could tell you about any showsin CA I'm, sure


----------

